#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-17
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi dscassel
<genii-around> "<akgraner> Up Next  at 1600 UTC in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom chat for Ubuntu Open Week is Getting the most out of LoCo Teams Portal - mhall119"
<dscassel> Thanks, genii-around. Forgot it was Open Week.
<genii-around> :)
<genii-around> Mostly it looks like someone here already knows how to use the LoCo portal, all the stuff they've mentioned about adding pictures or events, etc are already pretty up-to-date for us.
<genii-around> I didn't know about #ubuntu-locoteams
<dscassel> Yeah. :)
<dscassel> Mind you, the more people updating it the better, really...
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-18
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * genii-around sips and tries to keep up on scroll in -classroom
<willwh> hey guys - anyone use a script for auto closing "Stuff" in vim?
<willwh> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2373
<willwh> just wondering if anyone has any recommendations
<BotenAnna> lol oops, where's the california one D:
<BotenAnna> ah, us-ca
<BotenAnna> makes sense
<BotenAnna> thanks all, congrats on the superior health care system :D
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-19
<gantry> has anyone installed a gnome-shell extension from the software center?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * genii-around gets ready for the rain and 40 mile per hour winds
<dscassel> It'll be a lovely walk home.
<genii-around> dscassel: I have to stay here for a FreeNet board meeting at 7, that will probably go until 9:30-10
<willwh> khoover: did you ever get your stuff sorted out?
<willwh> I am at the office atm - but happy to help if I can
<khoover> willwh, yeah, it's working fine now, just writing a layout that does what I need it to.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-20
<genii-around> Well, no flooding here at work which is good. But we did get a couple of cracked windows, likely the wind picked up sticks or something and whipped them around.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * genii-around slides BluesKaj a nice hot coffee
<BluesKaj> thanks genii-around ,,, crappy weather there too ? Windy and rainy and 7C here
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It's overcast and drizzling, 8 or 9 degrees. Had to do a damage check when I got into work but nothing major happened. Some windows got cracked, etc
<genii-around> They are the kind with wire inside anyhow so no glass will fall to the street even if they do entirely smash up
<BluesKaj> right, not like the glass that fell down on the streets last summer
<genii-around> BluesKaj: There is one particular building about a block from us that for some reason the panes just keep popping out and falling to the street. 4-5 of them came down in a week
<johanbr> here in Montreal, things falling off buildings is a semi-regular occurrence :)
 * genii-around sips and waits for another chunk to fall off the Olympic Stadium
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do for a few mins
<dscassel> CDs came in yesterday! :D
<genii-around> Woo!
<dscassel> That was fast...
<genii-around> I guess they don't mess around. I guess you are bringing some for us to FSOSS?
<dscassel> genii-around: Absolutely.  I've got them sorted and set aside already.
<genii-around> Cool
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-21
<BluesKaj> Hiyas al
<BluesKaj> a=all, not just a guy named al :)
<billybigrigger> -ca is up to 38 idle users now? wow :P hehe
 * genii-around slides billybigrigger a coffee
<billybigrigger> just in time! i almost had to get up and get my own hah
<billybigrigger> genii-around: thanks for saving me from that!
<genii-around> Heh, anytime
<khoover> hey, willwh, what's up with all the # and . in the default WP css?
<willwh> khoover: I have no idea - like I said, not really a WP dude ;]
<khoover> willwh, well, what does # before a...shit, what do you call the tags a css rule modifies inside the sheet?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-22
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<khoover> hey, i'm getting this weird message about outdated repositories, think it has something to do with the 11.04 CD i have selected in the source manager.
<khoover> what's goin on?
<BluesKaj> khoover, 11,10 ?
<khoover> 11.04
<khoover> if i'm recalling, the exact message is talking apt-cdrom to mount it, and it can't use apt-update, or something
<BluesKaj> usually the cd is no longer up to date as a repos once the OS is finished installing and it;'s commented by default in the sources.list
<khoover> so, just deselect the CD in the sources list, but keep the repos?
<BluesKaj> yup
<khoover> well that's easy
<khoover> thanks, solved the problem. hate red triangles.
<BluesKaj> khoover, np
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-23
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<dscassel> Er, afternoon.
<dscassel> It's Sunday. :P
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-16
<BobJonkman> Hey Everybodee!  The KW Ubuntu Release Party finally has a venue: St. John's Kitchen in Kitchener.  We're partying on Saturday, 20 October 2012 from 4:00pm to 8:00pm.  Details at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2029/detail/
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-17
<johanbr> In case anyone likes to tinker with small linux systems, amazon.ca has the iomega iconnect on sale for $29, including shipping
<johanbr> seems like a nice little device to install debian on, and use for pbx/file server/home monitoring/...
<genii-around> Heh, didn't know iomega made systems. I remember them for Jaz and Zip drives
<johanbr> oh, right:)
<genii-around> Seems to have the same cpu as a Sheevaplug ( Marvell 6281 )
<johanbr> yep, it's kirkwood-based
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-18
<bregma> Just a few more hours and 12.10 is out... then work begins on Raring Ringtail.
<RaringOne> !party
<lubotu1> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-20
<BobJonkman> Hey Everybodee!  The KW Ubuntu Release Party is only a few hours from now.  Who's coming? http://bob.jonkman.ca/blogs/2012/10/15/kw-ubuntu-release-party-20-october-2012/
<mcpherrin> Hmm, I'll be in the neighbourhood, so if I'm free I'll drop by :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-21
<BobJonkman> Party pics: http://bob.jonkman.ca/blogs/2012/10/21/pictures-from-the-kw-ubuntu-release-party/
<lionofgod> Hey guys
<lionofgod> Has anyone used CCSM in ubuntu 12.10?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-10-15
<genii> Hm.. turkey sandwiches, turkey soup, etc all this week!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-10-17
<BobJonkman1> Hi genii: Are you on Twitter or Identi.ca?
<genii> BobJonkman1: No, I usually avoid stuff like that, as well as facebook, myspace, et al
<BobJonkman1> OK.  I'm just contributing to a conversation about the party tonight on StatusNet, and wanted to include you.
<BobJonkman1> sn.jonkman.ca/conversation/48794
<BobJonkman1> http://sn.jonkman.ca/conversation/48794 so it's linkified...
<genii> Cool
<genii> BobJonkman1: The owner lets me have the venue for free as a favour twice a year. Since I'm not rich I can only afford to provide free coffee and cupcakes, if people want beer they need to purchase it off the bar and help me by keeping in good with the owner :)
<BobJonkman1> Wish I could join you. I'm going to another thing instead: http://www.fairvotewrc.ca/town-hall-meeting-on-electoral-reform-in-guelph-with-stephane-dion-brian-tanquay/
<BobJonkman1> Doesn't look like there will a 13.10 release party in KW this year.  I have no venue, and no-one on the ubuntu-waterloo mailing list has really expressed an interest
<genii> BobJonkman1: I joined Twitter now, grudgingly.
<BobJonkman1> genii: Perhaps a bit hasty.  The StatusNet community is big on FLOSS and GNU/Linux.  You can run your own StatusNet software (actually, it's called "GNU social" now), and there are some public instances you can join if you don't run your own , eg. https://loadaverage.org/
<BobJonkman1> But there is a Twitter bridge so that stuff you post to GNU social also appears on Twitter, and vice versa.
<BobJonkman1> genii: So what's your Twitter ID?
<genii> CoffeeGenii
<genii> &$@^#! it makes you add a crapton of feeds before you can do anything
<genii> Hm. I *think* I responded to that thread but not sure now.
<genii> OK, yes, I did :)
<azend|vps> BobJonkman1: the kw linux community can come join what seems to be the month after ubuntu release party in Guelph :)
<BobJonkman1> genii: Re-tweeted and re-dented to add to the conversation: http://sn.jonkman.ca/conversation/48794
<BobJonkman1> azend|vps: yay! Looking forward to it!
<azend|vps> loadaverage.org seems to have a mess of an SSL situation going on
#ubuntu-ca 2013-10-18
<genii> Hi from Toronto release party :) We haven't had much of a turnout this time though, 9 earlier now down to me and another hardcore.... we may see 2-4 others come late but I don't really expect them now
<genii> More coffee for me! ;)
<genii> Switching connections, etc... hopefully stable now :)
<genii> Wrapping up. Good night and I'll post photos soon.
<BobJonkman> Hi genii: What news of the release party?
<genii> BobJonkman: As I said in another channel earier:  I made 3 dozen cupcakes and a pot of coffee, hooked up the power bars and inflated the penguin and waited....    Most we had at one time was about 8, others kept floating in and out and we wrapped up just after midnight. Sammy Lao took photos but hasn't emailed them to me yet
<genii> Considering the general lack of enthusiasm this release, I figure we did not too badly
<BobJonkman> I was thinking, that
<BobJonkman> that's better than we're doing in KW...
<genii> BobJonkman: I want to get geared up for the 14.04 next year when it comes and really get the word out.
<BobJonkman> Since it's an LTS there should be disks.
<BobJonkman> Oh, and "Trusty Tahr" http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295
<genii> BobJonkman: How far ahead do you guys get them? I can maybe make a trip down for some. I used to get free Greyhound trips but not anymore, have to pay now...
<BobJonkman> genii: The disks usually arrive a couple of weeks after a release. dscassel gets them (and usually has to pay a brokerage fee
<BobJonkman> But I travel to Toronto semi-regularly to return my son to UofT (he keeps escaping for the holidays)
<BobJonkman> So I'm thinking I could drop some off, and maybe have an impromptu Ubuntu Hour/Release Party Sequel
<genii> BobJonkman: I find usually there is demand for 12-20 of Desktop and 5-10 of Server. I can put in for the brokerage fee if Darcy lets me know how much
<genii> Just checked my email again, Sammy still hasn't sent pics. Got to go help a friend fix their kitchen counter now :)   See you soon!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-10-19
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee
 * BobJonkman sips coffee
<genii> BobJonkman:  :)  Sammy just emailed a dropbox link for the photos he took. Like the smart aleck he is, also included a Windows 8.1 screenshot of his laptop.....
<BobJonkman> :D Some people's kids...
<genii> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/sin2z62ymee4gzx/kkj9nRiI8f
<genii> He also CC'd Darcy in
<BobJonkman> If you put the pix on http://pix.ie/ubuntuca they'll show up automagically on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca/
<genii> Uploaded. Not many photos but Sammy was the only one taking them that night. I left out his Windows 8.1 screenshot :)
<genii> Album is "Saucy Release Toronto"
<BobJonkman> Looks good! I'll link to it in the October report https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/TeamReports
#ubuntu-ca 2014-10-19
<OERIAS> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b8/Canadian_Red_Ensign_1957-1965.svg
#ubuntu-ca 2017-10-18
<genii> As I'm currently between residences, the Toronto release party for Artful was not advertised, I didn't send out mass emails, etc, as in previous years. The people who already know it's always in the same place on the day-of release are still welcome for free coffees and discussion.
<azend|vps> Hey genii
<genii> Hiyas azend|vps :)
<azend|vps> How's it?
<genii> Work is a mess, contractors cut all and any wiring going through the 2nd floor starting about a week ago, took out everyone's landlines, Rogers cable, DSL, and fire panel. Still getting it sorted
<genii> Some of the wires. https://imgur.com/a/MSsnK
